# Any cadets who are from the halifax area?



## purple peguin (26 Jan 2005)

hi, i was just wondering if there were any cadets from the halifax/ surrounding areas? I am from sackville 3036 e.m.e


----------



## wohunter (7 Feb 2005)

saunders you (Dont call people names, mod) how did u find this website?


----------



## wohunter (7 Feb 2005)

MOD: Dont Mock others choice of name...unless...Its like JTFSpecialOps...


----------



## condor888000 (7 Feb 2005)

Oh yeah, we have a great senior here, he specializes in insulting his cadets.  : 

PS: You misspelled "warrent" in your profile...


----------



## purple peguin (7 Feb 2005)

what type of name is wohunter? 8)


----------

